# Huminbird Help



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a humbird 300tx and it keeps saying transducer not hooked up..HELP

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am going to assume (I don't like that word!!!) that is has the snap in base? If so make sure that nothing is bent, pins...brackets..etc etc in the bracket. Make sure everything is connected securely. That's where I'd start.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I got 2 bases one in front one in rear, screen says no transducer wen on either base somthng must be off with the head unit?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

So are you using two seperate transducers?
If you are and neither of them work with the unit, and the connection and pins are all good then I would say it must be in the unit itself.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

no turns out the guy before me had the wrong transducers on the boat it has a 4 pin transducer and the head unit has a 2 pin connection.. anyone ever had this happen trying to upgrade your transducer is there a replacment cable? any help wud be great..thx


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know about a cable that crosses them over. You may have to buy new transducers.


----------

